# Philip Haney - Founding Member of DHS/ Obama Era DHS Employee ( Whistleblower ) Found Dead 02-21-20 of Arkancide...



## nononono (Feb 23, 2020)

Philip Haney a founding member of the DHS and the one who EXPOSED the scheme within
the Obama Administration to purge the links he found between Washington DC and Muslim Brotherhood/Islamic 
terrorist ties.....
Obama and Brennen were destroying data that he had collected over the years that implicated many many
individuals of Deep State ties to the Muslim Brotherhood and other Islamic Groups......
He came up missing the day Richard Grenell was appointed to director of DNI, he was found dead Fri 02-21-20 1012 am
of a " Suicide " ....one gunshot wound to the chest. the gun was found " nearby "...
He was found dead at the intersection of Highway 124 & Highway 16 to the east of Sacramento, in Amador County of
an " Apparent " suicide by a single gunshot wound to the upper torso area. The gun was found near him next to his vehicle.








He authored the Book " See Something - Say Nothing " and was going to get married....he had recently told one of his
friends ( only a couple of weeks ago.. ) that if he was found dead it WOULD NOT BE DUE TO SUICIDE.....



> My friend Phil Haney was found shot yesterday in CA.
> I had lunch with him a month ago.
> He warned something could happen to him.
> He was to get married in a month.
> ...





> Pastor Greg Young @PastorGregCGR
> 
> https://twitter.com/PastorGregCGR/status/1231313637022863361
> I am devastated to hear my dear friend Phil Haney has passed.





> I was texting with him on Wednesday and he had just returned from his sisters





> and was praising God for a breakthrough! I had prayed with him on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 12:23 PM - Feb 22, 2020 · Texas, USA


*This STINKS to High Heaven................*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 23, 2020)

I knew we could count on nono to get to the bottom of this situation. Cuz that's what he do, get to the bottom quickly!


----------



## nononono (Feb 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I knew we could count on nono to get to the bottom of this situation. Cuz that's what he do, get to the bottom quickly!


*Hey negative Nelly......made you look/think didn't I.....*


----------

